# Pendell Apiary



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Where are Pendells apiaries located? Just curious...


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

PENDELL APIARIES
P.O. Box 40
Stonyford, CA. 95979
phone: 530-963-3062


----------

